# Anything you can't buy in Abu Dhabi?



## Hollygolightly (May 20, 2013)

Hello,

Wondering if there is anything you all miss because you can't buy it in Abu Dhabi? Would love to hear from you and it may help me decide what to ship or not ship from the UK.


----------



## koddy28 (May 20, 2013)

Apparently cosmetic r expensive???


----------



## Hollygolightly (May 20, 2013)

I had better get some sun then!


----------



## koddy28 (May 20, 2013)

I've bought loads of stuff and will prob fill my case lol as couldn't ship liquids or aerosols lol x


----------



## Hollygolightly (May 20, 2013)

So many things I am wondering if I need to ship or whether it's cheaper to buy new when I get there. My children have got all of their toys that they want to bring. I wonder if I should just buy new over there because it seems silly to ship them when the value on them is probably much less than the shipping costs. Obviously I need their favorite ones to help them feel at home x


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...94190-there-anything-you-cant-find-dubai.html

In general I would say that clothing etc would be more expensive than back home for the same brands. However, UAE is not "back home" - millions of people (including thousands from the UK) live here as well and chances are whatever you use will be available in some form or the other. Maybe the brands would be different.


----------

